# Diamond D5 600.2 amp, dirt cheap!



## prisonernumbersix (May 3, 2010)

Diamond D5-600.2 Car Amplifier - eBay (item 300423789631 end time May-09-10 15:19:53 PDT)

A/B class amplifier
Produces rated power at 11V
150W x 2 @ 4 Ohm Stereo
300W x 2 @ 2 Ohm Stereo
600W Bridged @ 4 Ohms (minimum impedance)
THD: 0.03%

Ends today!


----------

